# professionelles Hilfesystem



## asroger (25. Jan 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen !

Kennt jemand ein komfortables Hilfesystem um eine selbstgeschriebene JAVA-Swing Anwendung zu dokumentiern ??
Ein kontextsensitives Aufrufen und auch ein Inhaltstransfer in die aufrufende Swing-Komponente muss möglich sein.

Dr. Explain(Help authoring tool : Dr.Explain - software for help file authoring & making) sieht recht nett aus, schafft jedoch keinen Inhaltstransfer.

Gibt es eine Alternative, außer selber schreiben oder schreiben lassen ??

Besten Dank

Andreas


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/112203-alternativen-javahelp-gesucht.html


----------



## asroger (28. Jan 2011)

Moin !

Schon mal Danke, aber da die Hilfe von unserer Fachabteilung erstellt wird, muss es ein komfortables Authoring-Tool zur Erstellung geben. Außerdem war mir nicht ersichtlich, ob es bei der Eclipse Hilfe die Möglichkeit einer Datenübernahme aus dem Hilfetext in z.B. das aufrufende JTextField möglich ist.

Kennt wer noch Alternativen ??

Danke

Andreas


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2011)

Kontextsensitive Hilfe ist kein Problem.

Zum Thema Authoring Tool ist Eclipse sehr gut mit Wikitext ausgestattet.
Mylyn/WikiText - Eclipsepedia
Help - Eclipse SDK
Damit kann man alle gängigen Wiki Formate mit einem Rich Editor direkt in Eclipse editieren und aus Wikis Eclipse Help, HTML, Docbook, ... erzeugen lassen.

Meinst du mit Inhaltstransfer das ein Klick in der Hilfe Code ausführt?
Nun, das geht mit Eclipse Help, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob soetwas bei Standalone Help (also Eclipse Help für nicht-Eclipse Anwendungen funktionieren) kann.

Kurz gesagt, ich denke nicht, dass es zur Zeit ein besseres Java Help System als Eclipse Help gibt, aber mit Swing hat man wie immer nur bedingt Freude daran.


----------

